# Newbie to spur climbing



## maggot (May 2, 2007)

I have decided to cut down trees on my property myself; partially being an adventurist and also frustrated w/ unreliable contractors not showing up
or leave the the job unfinished. I have watch several snippets of video from youtubes to how to cut down trees properly. I have few questions ....

1) Technique for cutting down branches: start cutting from the bottom, cut half way thru and finish cutting from the top of the branch. Is it a good way?

2) When should I cut the tree top? What is the best technique to cut? slightly slanted and do one cut? cut one side and finish the other? Should I have a rope attached to the tree top for for someone on the ground to pull?

3) Is safety robe worth setting up to use? It seems to be in the way for spur climbing and necessary for free climbing.

4) Is my Stihl MS250CBE a good choice for spur climb cutting?

If I am successful at doing this .... I will take my arborist license!


----------



## clearance (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## begleytree (May 2, 2007)

there are more problems than you realize with your question. failure on your part to ask correct or correctly worded questions shows you have no buisness in a tree. having someone drop then for you will be much cheaper than the hospital or funeral bills. a wanna be says " I want to spur climb trees and cut off branches" a pro says" I'm going to hook up, knock the limbs off on the way up, blow the top and chunk it down"


good luck to you though. I wish you the best. you are not going to learn to be an arborist by watching a few vids and reading a forum. 
this thread is almost something I'd consider trolling.
-Ralph


----------



## DonnyO (May 2, 2007)

*oh boy...........*

good luck my friend..........


----------



## maggot (May 2, 2007)

begleytree thanks for your friendly reply. I may not be up to all the arborist jargons or technique. I know I have a lot to go ... but I got to start from some where. May be I should start a post inquiring how folks got started in this business?


----------



## begleytree (May 2, 2007)

Mag, don't take me wrong, please.
I am a serious guy, and sometimes come off harsh when I don't mean to, but a little harsh might be a good thing from time to time.

honestly, I am concerned about your safety. I'm not your poppa, and you are free do do as you wish of course. I was merely pointing out that you have a long way to go. hate to see a man make it to retirement, only to be injured or killed. many highly experienced arborists and loggers are injured or kiled every year. and they have experience on their side. kinda like the way an older person with slower reflexes is acutally a better driver than the younger folks. they forgot things about driving that the younger folks don't even know yet.

good luck.
-Ralph


----------



## sawinredneck (May 2, 2007)

Ralph isn't picking on you at all mag!! I grew up with a mother that was an arborist, I learned a LOT from her, I've added to my knowledge from this site. I am by no means a "PRO", I did a lot of "free climbing" until my wife watched me one day after my son was born. That was the end of that!!! A box of gear, ropes, saddle, biners etc. was purchased the next week!! I am learning, slowly, how to properly use it. It's not something you can just read about and "DO IT"! It takes time to learn the proper cuts so you don't drop limbs on you're self, and I have still done that once!! Learning to notch and back cut properly needs to be mastered on the GROUND before you even think about climbing a tree!! If you look at youtube enough, you will think anybody can do this, WRONG!!!! I've been around this all my life, and just a few months back made what could/should have been a horrific mistake!! Fortunatly, I kept a cool head, and had the proper gear to get my butt out of the sling, and it worked, it very well may not have!!
Chainsaws are dangerous, dropping trees is dangerous!! Now running a saw, hanging off a rope and dropping a tree, well, you just can't be right in the head to start with!!!
See if you can get hooked up with a tree service for a couple months, hang with an arborist on the weekends for free to get some training, anything, but get some help!! This is STUPID DANGEROUS!!!


----------



## maggot (May 2, 2007)

I am happy to take lessons! Anyone willing to teach for a small fee.

I haven't purchase any equipment yet! Safety is my most concern. This is
why I have been studying w/ infos avail to me. I though this site would be a
good start to convince me that I am stupid enough to do this.

Thanks for your feed back!


----------



## Dadatwins (May 2, 2007)

Another welcome, you tube is really NOT to be considered a training source for tree removal, there are enough screw - ups on there to make the job even more dangerous than it is. AS for unreliable contractors, agreed there are plenty, but just as many good ones that will show up, you will have to shell out a few bucks to get one, but they are out there. Strongly suggest you continue a search for a qualified, licensed, arborist to at least get the trees on the ground and then have an 'adventure' cutting and cleaning up the debris. If you want to satisfy your adventure of tree climbing, do it as a recreation without the chainsaws. Seek out recreational climbing opportunity. Be careful.


----------



## Magnum783 (May 2, 2007)

Try to get PM a guy by the name of Nick form WI I think that is his name of AS try a search to see if you can find him. He is a good climber, great splicer and a good all around guy. He is out in your area and might just be able to help you out. PM me and I can possibly get you his e-mail I think I have it. Do not try this at all before getting some education. We just want to see you hang around here like the rest of us and be AS junkies not dead. Drop Nick a line see if he can help you out.
Jared


----------



## Streyken (May 2, 2007)

LOL, good one! I wouldn't open with that one though, try building the rest of your comedy routine first.








If I am wrong, I profusly appologize. I'm trying for my class A welding ticket tomorrow even though I've never welded before, next week I should be doing high-rise structures or maybe working in the shipyard for fun.

If you are serious, again I apologize, where do we send the get well cards?


----------



## maggot (May 2, 2007)

Magnum783 said:


> Drop Nick a line see if he can help you out.
> Jared


 Thanks Magnum ... found him already


----------



## beowulf343 (May 3, 2007)

maggot said:


> If I am successful at doing this .... I will take my arborist license!



Whoa-this scares me a bit. First off, what is an arborist license? And do they give them out to anybody, regardless of experience?

Good luck maggot. 

Very funny Streyken.


----------



## clearance (May 3, 2007)

beowulf343 said:


> Whoa-this scares me a bit. First off, what is an arborist license? And do they give them out to anybody, regardless of experience?
> 
> Good luck maggot.
> 
> Very funny Streyken.



ISA gets handed out even if you can't climb, or start a saw............


----------



## oldirty (May 3, 2007)

another one of my favorite words of descriptive purposes. maggot.

i know a maggot to be a long haired 80's rocker dude. leather or jean jacket with the patches and all. you can add a mullet and a weak goattee to the image if you'd like. needless to say a meathead. 

hey meathead, i mean maggot go on up that tree with zero concern for yourself.

OR actually open up your wallet and allow a legit company to come in and give you a quick breakdown of how things are done. 

if you do decide to do it bring your camera up, i wanna see your idea of a slanted cut to top a tree. you thinking of just salami cutting that baby and seeing that thing go? all nice and easy like? because i mean c'mon, how hard can it be?


oldirty


----------



## masiman (May 3, 2007)

*A little beyond you now*

Hey Maggot,

I started the same as you. I looked and looked to be a "gratis" groundie for someone, but no bites.

Almost 2 years ago I was where you are. I had a tree in my yard I wanted to do. I started to investigate how to do it and went to buy a rope. I had my rock climbing equipment so I used that and hooked up to do a rec climb of it. After about 15 feet I knew I was no where near ready for any aloft work. I took a year off, read and read and practiced the techniques. One day I saw my neighbors kids trying to take down a good sized maple in their yard with an electric. I decided that I would help them get it down. That was last fall. Since then I have done 5 others. They still scare me and rightfully so. If I can't see how I will get it done, I let them know they need to call a tree service.

Take this year and read. "Climbers Companion" and "General Tree Work" are great to start with. Wes Spur has ISA training videos. Spend the $45 per DVD to rent them. Watch them until you know exactly what they will be doing next. Keep your rope in front of you and tie each knot they do. Physically do every rope technique they show you in a tree. Figure that where ever you are in the tree your next move will cause you to fall. Only go as high as you think you can without bad injury from that fall. Go light on any equipment you get up front. Even now I am struggling to get my gear bag the way I want it. 2 ropes, biners, spur pads, descender, helmet, boots and bags. These are all items I have had to exchange when I found out they were not what I wanted. I am getting close but there are still some things I wish I had done different. To get a good setup, you will be in over $1000, count on $2000 for your mistakes.

You can climb with that 250, but it will wear on you. I climbed my last 4 with that saw. It was more tiring and unwieldy than I like, especially when your tie in points are not at the best angles to keep you from swinging. I'd really recommend an MS170, 180, 192T or 200T for their weight advantage. Your saw technique needs to be stronger with a top handle as they let you get sloppy and dangerous. Sorry but I don't know the Husky equivalents. I just climbed with a new to me 200T this past weekend. What a godsend that was. Expensive saw but worth it to me. You'll need to know your harness setup and where everything is. You will have to learn how to maintain 2 tie in points at all times. You don't have time to mess around up there. This is only a small part of the serious problems you will run into. There really is no room for error with the proper operation of your gear.

I am pretty much saying what the others have said, however I am giving you an idea of what you can expect if you plan on doing this. On your own with no climbing or rope experience, I'd say to expect 2 years before you are ready to try something easy. If you can get with a good arborist to learn, it could be shorter.

Good Luck.


----------



## maggot (May 3, 2007)

Thanks masiman .... It was the best reason I should not even attempt without
getting helps or training.

I have been looking for schools on tree climbing training and becoming an arborist. I have no plans to enter the business, merely to help me to take
care of my "small" forest and not so ignorance when talking to another tree professional. I am not doing this to save money or getting abuses on this forum. Although I take all of these comments as something positive!


----------



## sawinredneck (May 3, 2007)

I do apologize maggot, but you're name, and the lightheartedness of you're first post, make us wonder if you are not just messing with us, please understand that.

I think you are gaining a bit of knowledge, but I still think you lack the seriousness, or how terribly dangerous, this can be. I know we come off being brutal and mean spirited, but this is very scary stuff to think that someone with no experience, and no guidance is going to try and take on!! Last I checked it was the MOST dangerous profession one could be in, think about that for a bit!!! This is from a guy that spent a good amount of time as a mold builder, you don't retire as a mold builder, you have a heart attack, kill you're self, or change professions, I changed professions!!!!
I know it looks easy enough, but they never really show how easy it is to get you're self killed!!! I get it now, in my younger days, it wasn't so bad, but I have a wife and child to think of now!! And we, having you as a member, consider you family now, so we don't want to see you're obit, fair enough?


----------



## Streyken (May 3, 2007)

Ya, what Sawinredneck said. I though you were one of the guys messing around or a troll. Be safe.


----------



## Gologit (May 5, 2007)

begleytree said:


> Mag, don't take me wrong, please.
> I am a serious guy, and sometimes come off harsh when I don't mean to, but a little harsh might be a good thing from time to time.
> 
> honestly, I am concerned about your safety. I'm not your poppa, and you are free do do as you wish of course. I was merely pointing out that you have a long way to go. hate to see a man make it to retirement, only to be injured or killed. many highly experienced arborists and loggers are injured or kiled every year. and they have experience on their side. kinda like the way an older person with slower reflexes is acutally a better driver than the younger folks. they forgot things about driving that the younger folks don't even know yet.
> ...



Well said. Maggot...Ralph makes his living doing what you're talking about doing. He knows what he's talking about. Spend the money to have a professional outfit do your trees. You'll be much better off from a safety standpoint and they'll do a better job on your trees than you will. This isn't a slam on you...there's just an awful lot to know and things can go wrong faster than you can believe. I'm a logger and I was a timber faller for many years. I had some cottonwood trees that I needed taken down...heavy leaners that overhung my neighbor's orchard. Climbing was required. I had a tree service do the job. 'Nuff said?


----------



## rahtreelimbs (May 5, 2007)

Better to get a job as a groundman and go from there!!!


This way you have no outlay of money and you will make some also!!!


See if you like what is involved..........if you don't like dragging brush (for example)...........I'd pass!!!


----------



## DDM (May 5, 2007)

Maggot just remember its just a tree until someone gets hurt or killed.Learning just to climb the tree safely takes alot of practice then add a chainsaw into the mix that makes it even more interesting.Then try dropping out a top up in that tree with the chainsaw. Sounds easy enough.


----------



## AKChopper (May 6, 2007)

*Leave climbing for the experienced!*

I have just started my own tree care business this year and I don't know how to climb either. I stay on the ground and or use a ladder to do my pruning. I only fell small trees that I can HANDLE . I will turn a job down if it is out of my reach to accomplish. I WILL NOT HESITATE EITHER! 
I have met an experienced climber who is willing to teach me. I do realize that it takes not only knowledge from books but also LOTS of on hand experience as well. 
My business is just for fun and the extra cash. I do have an 8 to 5 regular job. Meet people in this type of work, I'm sure someone would be more than happy to help you.


----------

